

The AIG - Lehman - Merrill Lynch Link  - prakash
http://blogmaverick.com/2008/09/16/the-aig-lehman-merrill-lynch-link/

======
prakash
Money quote: _One last point, has the irony of 3 of largest companies in the
country who make their money giving financial and insurance advice to
companies and individuals, are facing ruin from the advice they gave
themselves ? If this isnt a lesson to every individual who is taking advice
from an investment firm, i dont know what is._

